# Shipping rhinestone transfers - tips?



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

I have an order of 17 transfers that I need to ship. They are kinda large - 14 x 8. I'm a little nervous since I haven't shipped even a single transfer before. I use high quality silicon tape, so I know I'm good there, just not sure if there is anything else I can do to help make sure they arrive as intended.

Any tips from those of you that have btdt already?

Thanks!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Tina, 

How i ship my Rhinestone transfers to customers, is 

take about 12-15 in a bunch put cardboard cut slightly larger than the transfer put them on both sides of the transfers.

Put rubber bands around the cardboard Now wrap the hole thing in a saran wrap material, 
I only gang 12-15 at at time to keep them from moving in the cardboard.

Some times i wrap smaller ones in saran wrap only and wrap it tight, 
the object is to not have the transfers move when you ship, and always provide a bag of extra stones with the order just in case.

Hope this helps
Sandy jo


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

You're my hero, Sandy Jo! Thank you!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Anytime i can help just let me know,,
the secret is keep it all tight,,, 

The dollar store has bags of rubber bands,, that work great in different sizes,, 

I also recycle my usps first prioirity boxes for this, very thing,, just cut them to size.
Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

binab said:


> You're my hero, Sandy Jo! Thank you!



Thank you 
Sandy jo


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I sent 10 to my brother's wife the other day and I put them in bubble mailer but I taped them down inside, then on the front and back of the mailer I drew lines "Cut here"
So they stayed together by the tape


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been practicing this week with this very issue! I shipped 5 big sheets last week and put them in one of my thin large shopping bags from uline.com and wrapped it around the bundle of transfers and used one of my little sample templates to secure it. Then I placed it in a flat rate envelope to be shipped to PA (I'm in CA so it couldn't have gone much further!) My customer emailed me a few days later saying she was thrilled and they were in perfect shape! I also use the top quality silicone transfer tape to make sure none of them move around!

Then yesterday I shipped 40 transfers about 11" x 6". I stacked them all on top of each other and used the same type of bag with the same sample template to shut it and wrapped it in thin bubble wrap and put them in a box. They went via FedEx Ground and arrived today. My customer called to ask for pressing instructions and I asked how they looked. She said they were all perfect.

Today I shipped another 30 transfers but I won't know for a couple of days how they made it to the customer.
Tomorrow I'm shipping 40 transfers to Canada so that will be interesting!

I think the key is that you're using the silicone transfer tape. That stuff holds those stones so tightly! 
Let us know what you end up doing!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

We normally will put 50 sheets in a pack by shrinkage film and then put into the carton. The shrinkage film is very good for packing the rhinestone transfers as it can pack very tight.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

A photo of our packing


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, Rena! That's great! If I start making transfers like I made them this week I may have to get one of those machines! That looks super professional. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> Wow, Rena! That's great! If I start making transfers like I made them this week I may have to get one of those machines! That looks super professional. Thanks for sharing!


Hi Stephanie, just need the shrinkage film and a big hair drier.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I'll be sure to check it out this week.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

You are welcome!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I like the corner cardboard ends...I wonder where you can purchase something like that?


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> I like the corner cardboard ends...I wonder where you can purchase something like that?


Where are you located? We can buy here in China easily.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Actually I found some in my Uline catalog. They have one that is a multi depth which adjusts from 1/2" to 2". Think I may have to get me some of those 

They also sell the shrink film material.


----------



## RobertG (Oct 13, 2010)

I know about these little machines to pull plastic bags vacuum and then seal them, often used for food.
That way you will have a very tidy package, might be worth a try.

Robert


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> Actually I found some in my Uline catalog. They have one that is a multi depth which adjusts from 1/2" to 2". Think I may have to get me some of those
> 
> They also sell the shrink film material.


That's good! These are not the special packing materials.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> I like the corner cardboard ends...I wonder where you can purchase something like that?


I also like this idea,, and the corners,,, with a lil tape over them would protect very well,

I think it is time to check uline for some corners,,,, lol

for my gib orders i have done this with the recycled boxes but cutting the top and bottom off and using them but this presentation is nice,,, 

Sandy jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

heattransfers said:


> A photo of our packing


Rena , 
Great job, Love the idea, thanks for sharing
Sandy jo


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

What's everyone using to ship small t-shirt orders (like 1-4 shirts)? 

I offer Parcel as well as Priority Mail. I have the Priority Mail bags covered but what do you use to ship small orders via Parcel Post?


----------



## james444 (Jul 19, 2011)

we are penetrating in this *Rhinestone * transfer,hope for a nice start


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

james444 said:


> we are penetrating in this *Rhinestone * transfer,hope for a nice start


That's awesome, James!
Let us know if you have any questions at all! There are lots of knowledgeable rhinestoners here who can help you!


----------

